# Plow Upgrade



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

after 2 years of ownership, i bit the bullet and bought a new (used) plow to replace the fisher homesteader that came with my jeep when i bought it. the homesteader has been decent.. it moves snow sure enough, so it gets things clear, but it didn't get things _clean_. so, i've been keeping my eye out for a used 7.6' sno-way series 22 with down pressure. i wanted something light, but something that would also perform. in my case, i do a good amount of back dragging in front of my garage and mudroom connecting the garage to the house. the fisher would back drag ok for about 3 feet, but would then ride up on top of the snow. and in forward plowing, it'll move snow, but it didn't scrape down to pavement as well as i would like. also, it's the 6'8" width so when angled my tires are outside of the plowing path, packing the snow on the sides as i make passes eventually creating a lot of ice.

i managed to find a couple series 22's on craigslist somewhat close to me and made contact with the guy who was closest. he also happened to be the lowest asking price. so i made the 2 hour drive to his house to check it out. it was still installed on his truck so i was able to fully test out all functionality. after testing and a good once over, we shook on a deal for the whole setup and started uninstalling everything from the truck. so i got the plow, all wiring, the mount, and a wireless controller. i still need a mount for my jeep (plow came off a tacoma) and the eis light adapters. i've found a used mount locally and should pick it up tomorrow, and i bought the adapters on ebay and should have them soon. hopefully by saturday.. i want to get started on the swap asap. i'm anxious to try it out and see the difference in performance between the two. it should do a much better job and should save me some time too since i shouldn't need to make as many clean up passes. we shall see.. updates to come when i get it swapped and we get some more snow. here she is right now with the homesteader.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You’ll like the Snoway. I bought one new in 2003 - a 7.6’ series 26 I think. Had it on a ‘99 Expedition. When I engaged the down pressure, I could see the front of the truck lift up a bit. I seem to recall seeing somewhere that the down pressure was equivalent to 250 lbs, but not sure of that. 

The only thing I didn’t like was that it was a full trip. Was a royal pain when plowing heavier wet snow as it would constantly trip.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks, i'm sure i will. it should certainly be a decent upgrade from the homesteader.
i too prefer a trip edge. i had a meyer super-v on my last truck, which was a trip edge, that i liked a lot.


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

got the sno-way installed over the weekend.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Best of luck with it! Looks much more robust


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

man, what a difference! we've had a few storms since i got it installed so i've been able to give it a good shakedown. this plow is significantly better than the homesteader, i mean night and day difference. no comparison whatsoever. it scrapes down to pavement so much better, especially with the down pressure engaged, but even without it it still scrapes better than the homesteader ever dreamed of. but that down pressure is awesome, especially for back dragging. it really does a fantastic job in all respects. far superior, and well worth every penny.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the report! Good to know for future reference. Glad to hear it’s working well for you


----------

